# If I win one of the $600 GIK Acoustics Shopping Sprees...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

One of the qualification requirements to enter the GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway is to post in this thread and tell us what (and why) you are considering for your shopping list if you win the shopping spree.

So... if you win one of the two $600 shopping spree... what do you plan to buy with it... and why? 

*Note: You are not committed to your list, it can be changed and your decision is not final until you place the order.*


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! I come home to find another amazing giveaway on HTS! Well then, since I never got around to creating a diy panel, then one of those Greensafe products from GIK would be great. Oh, ALL of their awesome products use Greensafe materials! 
If I won, I would probably ask the experts at GIK, otherwise I would probably go with a QRD Diffusor set for a left side wall that is highly reflective and opposes an open right wall, along with a box of four GridFusor's to mount on the 8' high ceiling which is also reflective to my front three from the listening position. Otherwise, a more wife-approved choice may be a pair of standard 242 ArtPanels for use in a corner behind one of my mains.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

having just moved into an apartment i'd love to get GIK's suggestions in how to improve the sound quality of my space. I'm not very familiar with room treatments, but always figured they were too expensive for me to justify, given that i'm not in a permanent residence.

A couple of those Art Panels would look fantastic as well as tame some room modes in my place, i think this is where i'd start, and given that they are $279 each to start, that pretty much sums up my $600 spree


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Ditto from Binary... but from a different angle. My wife is an Interior Designer, so I have very limited input as to what can go into the LR (aka home theater, no dedicated room, sadly). The room is VERY lively, and some treatments would help a lot, I have no doubt. Traditional-looking treatments won't likely fly, but those Art Panels might be just the thing to sneak something effective in under the radar.  Anything left over and I'm sure we'll find some way to apply something!

It sure would be great to be able to do some real sound treatment in our living room, though... I had nearly given up hope, between strict permission requirements from a WAF standpoint and the money involved. Those Art Panels are brilliant, though!


----------



## Alex2507 (May 10, 2008)

GIK has a few things that interest me. As a somewhat reluctant DIY'er I would choose from their assortment of raw materials. The ArtPanels fabric with select images might use up the budget fairly quickly. I didn't look into it far enough to get prices. Next on my list would be the GOM fabrics. Last on my list because I know the least about them would be diffusers but I might be out of budget by then.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I would be very tempted by the art panels which would use up that $600 very quickly, maybe one art panel and some raw materials, this is for my living room so it has to be fairly subtle. Either way $600 would go a long way toward a better sounding room.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Ooohh! Another giveaway! I need some diffusors for sure. I'd also get some absorbers to go on my ceiling reflection points. Potentially a thicker set of absorbers for my rear wall to kill some lower frequencies.


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

I guess I'll try this GIK shopping spree since I didn't win the last one.

My wife is very concerned about how acoustic treatments would look in our family room so I'll have to be very careful and tasteful in my choices.

Although I like the idea of the Tri-traps, I don't have any traditional corners they can be placed in. However, I do have a couple of recessed areas near the ceiling that could possibly accomodate Tri-traps or Soffit Traps.

I suspect that a couple of 244 bass traps or even art panels might be suitable on the wall behind my speakers.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Once again thanks to HTS and GIK Acoustics for another awesome giveaway draw! Looking through the GIK web site, it's hard to pick and choose and stop at a value around $600...I think for my room the most effective treatment right would be the GIK monster bass traps. I would not presume to know how to treat a room, so I think some conversation with the good people at GIK ( that would include Bryan if I'm not mistaken) would be in order first. But an uneducated decision off the top of my head would be the monsters...


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

It would be tough for me to decide on my own what treatment would be best for my room. I would definitely need the help of GIK in my decision. Getting one of the Room Kits would probably be a good choice.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am currently building my 1st dedicated HT and have visited GIK's site many times for ideas on how to perfect my room. If I win this shopping spree, I would use it toward purchasing bass traps or GOM.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

This would be an easy choice for me. Our current HT is in the living room, and could use a pair of Art Panels at the front of the room to help keep the reflections down. Or possibly a pair of custom diffusors, which I think are functional art in themselves.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I would probably get a couple of art panels for behind my front speakers. I also like the GIK Elite Pillar Bass Trap. It is nice because it just looks like a plant stand.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

It would be a tough decision between a few of the great looking art panels and Room Kit Package #1 but I'd probably lean towards the package to get more room coverage.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

This contest is perfect timing. If I'm the lucky winner of the "B" group, I would have to go for a set of Monster traps and Tri Traps. They both look like awesome products, and are just what the doctor ordered for my HT.

Thanks to GIK for the opportunity. 

John


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

If i won the GIK $600 shopping spree i would buy 4 Tri-Traps to clean up the bass in my room. Any $$ leftover would be spent on black GOM for columns to dress up my room.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

If I won one of the GIK Acoustic shopping sprees I would start with bass traps then add acoustic panels. The Artpanel's are awesome but the priority would be to start at the bass and work outwards from there. This would be my first room to ever receive acoustic treatment, never had a dedicated room before. 

I am a novice at acoustic treatments but I know the fine people at GIK will help me achieve better sonic's in my room.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the terrific contest, HTS and GIK! I'm currently building my basement theatre which will be 12'x20' by about 7'6". I bought a few items from Eighth Nerve back when they were still around, so in addition to those, I would probably use my $600 shopping spree (and then some) to buy a pair of ArtPanels and three 242 panels. Total = $738. I can live with some out-of-pocket cost for this opportunity!

I intend to set up my theatre incorporating ideas from Earl Geddes and what I learned from reading Floyd Toole's book. My front L/R speakers by necessity will be closer to the sidewalls than is ideal, so the two ArtPanels would be located to absorb first reflections on the sidewalls. I suspect two of the 242 panels would be mounted to the front wall to absorb first reflections from the front L/R speakers. The last 242 would then take its place in the centre of the rear wall. Hopefully I'll be able to add more treatments, including diffusion, later, but I figure this is a pretty good start.

One caveat: I would obviously seek out the expert advice from GIK before committing to the above.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

If I win I'll order some GIK art panels and some elite pillar bass traps! My wife loves the idea of the art panels and so do I...functional art! A diffusor might be cool too. I'd have to ask for advise.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

If I win, I would have to ask some more experienced individuals what they would recommend. I really have no idea what sort of treatments I need/would benefit from


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I would love to get a pair of those art panels. I have my set up in my living room and those would be awesome.


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Kudos on the giveaway, just now realizing now how important room treatment is for a complete system. I have already recently purchased a GIK soffit and would love to get some art panels. I think I may have a ceiling bounce issue which I would need some help on figuring out how to hide any panels from the wife.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Since I have a band new room with no acoustics I am thinking that something like a GIK Room Kit Package #1 would work well for me....I really like the Gik Acoustic Art but I would spend a fortune....of which I don't have....lol....I think treatment would make a huge difference in the quality of sound in the room and was my next purchase in line


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

I would also love to have more acoustic treatment to add to my twelve bass traps and i also use twenty four of the 1'x1' square panels, my wife might even let me put up something that looks nice in her eye, lol..


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Would certainly be looking for the art panels for my room. Have been thinking of symetrical panels on either side of my Plasma. Just not sure how much that would help with room acoustics, so a call to GIK would be in order!


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Likely a few art panels. I just ordered my REW setup, so that will tell the tale of what treatments I need and where. Hard data + WAF will be the decider...


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm still after the bass control. I have materials for panels here that I haven't touched for who know when(kids take precedence).

I'm shooting for the soffit traps or the elite pillar bass traps. I don't think I could make a nice looking bass trap if my life depended on it so I'm hoping for premade....


----------

